# Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S vs Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position



## Romer (Oct 15, 2007)

I know one is Ultra High performance and one is high performance. Frankly from the description I can't tell if I want Ultra or just high performance all-seasons.

I drive a 2003 Z4 2.5i

I live in Denver where the winters are mild but it can get down to 0 a few days.


I currently have the stock Bridgestone RFTs which are a summer tire

I know its best to buy a whole new set of rims and get snow tires.

I will not be driving this in deep snow or when snow is forecast as I have a 4WD vehicle.

I do plan on driving this when the streets are clear during cold winter days

I want to be able to look out my office window and see its snowing and be able to drive home in light fresh snow. If nothing else to go home and get my truck.

Therefore, I want one set of tires (anyone want to but my RFTS) that will work year round

Both Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S and Bridgestone Potenza RE960 AS Pole Position rated about the same. Seems there are various speed ratings of the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S up to the Z rating. 

One is a High Performance and the other is an Ultra high performance and like I said I can't really tell the difference from the description.

I would rather trade a little dry performance for better winter weather traction.

Which one of the two tires would better fit my needs.

tirerack.com rates them both close to each other but hasn't tested them against each other because they are in a different category.

Thanks


----------



## Romer (Oct 15, 2007)

While your giving me an opinion on the above two tires, van you also include the BF Goodrich g-Force Super Sport A/S in the mix? New tire without any real test results I could find.

I have BF Goodrich tires on two of my Toyota trucks and have been real happy with them.

I like the tread pattern and its much cheaper than the other two


----------



## Romer (Oct 15, 2007)

I am going with the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S

It has a better tread pattern that looks like it will clean any snow (light) out better and I like the 45K mile warranty as I wont be buying tires every year


----------



## MC (May 22, 2002)

I was considering the Michelin Pilot Exalto A/S, I am not sure about this tires. I was leaning towards the Bridgestone. The thread looks decent for all-season tires. My Bridgestone Turanza (OEM) lasted about 40k.


----------



## Romer (Oct 15, 2007)

The bridgestone tread looks like it would handle a bit better on dry pavement. The tread on the Michelins looked like they would clean snow out a bit better based on the way the channels were set up. Based on everything I read, they seem to both be great tires. Either one is probably a winner.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I have the Pole Positions on My 2004 Z4 3.0i (17" tires) and I really like them. They grip well and are quiet. Of course, they ride much better than the run-flats. Trammelling is gone, and that floating sensation is also gone. I am in Houston, so I can't comment on snow. I can say they are great in the rain. I don't feel like I lost any handling capability from the run flats.


----------

